# Southeast Michigan LumberJocks BBQ



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

This is just going to be a quick blog to get you to mark your calenders. I will post the rest of the details and a map in the very near future.

I have mentioned in a few PMs that I've been thinking about hosting a southeast Michigan LJs BBQ this spring or summer at our beach property in Novi, MI. Well, I've finally come up with a definite date. The BBQ will be on Saturday May 8th, 2010.

Here is what I'm hoping to have as far as activities:

- Pot luck meal and snacks (We should be able to keep track of who's bringing what on here) I have a gas grill, charcoal grill and a fire pit for hot dogs.

- Lumber swap. Everybody will bring a nice piece of lumber and I have a fun idea of how we'll so the swap. Each piece of wood will be numbered with a ticket and we will draw matching tickets from a hat. Then!!! We all have until July 8th (2months) to post a finished project with which we use the piece of wood that we took home. It will be in a contest fashion and the winner will receive a prize. Is this something that you guys/gals would be interested in?

- If you enjoy fishing, we will be on Walled Lake, so bring your rods.

- Any other suggestions are more than welcome. One way or another we should have a pretty good time.

Cheers,
Kristoffer H.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. I miss Michigan. I used to live in Marquette and my folks lived in the Detroit area.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Kristoffer, let me know the details then. I will add this to our LJ Calendar.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Greetings Kris,
Sounds like fun, keep all us Michiganders in the loop and lets hope for a grand turnout!
'The SedcoKid' aka Chuck


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

We'll have a mitten full of fun!! Just like last time only without the cold, and rain,


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I just found out that we are doing a 5k walk in the am. But we should still be able to make it.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

What time?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you still walk 5k Marine? Hey I'm bringing the pickled eggs like last time, they seemed to go well. Don't you think Rick?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Yes I can still walk 5k.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

We kind of need a head count so if you can possibly make it please let us know!! It is important so we know what kind of space we need food you know that kind of IMPORTANT STUFF! Please sign up, it'll be a great time.
I know there's more than a 5 or 6 LJ's in SE MI. Come on put your mugs on here, and a lot of others a little farther away, promise you won't regret it….MAY 8, REPEAT AFTER ME, MAY 8TH, MAY 8TH….


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

We will be there after our walk


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

What rime is it starting kristoffer?


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Kristoffer,

Count me in.

Steve.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's too far from Louisiana for me to make it, but I heard Mike's doctor had him on a diet… so can you just UPS me his portion of the BBQ?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry Charlie I will be there to take his portion LOL


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd like to start around 2pm, but I know that most of you either have something going on in the morning or you have a little bit of a drive. If 3pm sounds better, please let me know.

If you would like to bring a dish or some meat to grill, please let me know in a private message and I will post names and dishes (hopefully) 2 weeks before the BBQ.

I will be sending Martin all of the info (including a map) by the end of this week so he can post it on the LJ calender.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hows about across the river in windsor….i dont have a passport lol


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

get in your boat and float over if ya don't have one build one ROFLMAO JK


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey folks,

LJer David Craig informed me that May 8th is Mother's Day weekend. We're fortunate enough to have time to push it to the following Saturday. If this is something that you would like to consider, PLEASE, PLEASE let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I checked and the 15th would be just fine with me.

David


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good, got to check with wifey. Thanks for the Heads up Kristoffer.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

May 15th works for us


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

David probably has a good point. I'm in for the 15th.

Steve.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

NEWS FLASH: This just in Southeast Michigan LumberJocks BBQ has been moved to Saturday, May 15th.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

My wife said she's gonna bring a big thing of escalloped potatoes and ham, hope there are no Jews there, I believe someone said they were. Maybe I could bring some Kosher Franks to grill. Who's next?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

We will bring a chinese coleslaw that we really like


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Son of a bleep!!!! Does everything have to be Chinese these days?! Just kidding, it sounds tasty. Rick, if you guys like coleslaw, I'll make up a batch of our broccoli slaw for you to take home.

I"ll be doing my special burgers. And, aside from the burgers, does anybody like spicy food? It's not too hot but, I have an appetizer that I like to do every time I grill.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anybody have any thoughts about my lumber swap idea/contest or how we can come up with a size/price minimum or maximum?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Of course we got to keep it small because everyone doesn't drive a pickup. We should keep it relatively cheap or within everyones means due to the times (not a lot of money out there). I don't have any great ideas Kris, just trying to be pragmatic. I'd personally would like something I could turn. How about something premade, then put our names in a hat, save on postage. Just thoughts!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the idea of the lumber swap I have mostly small pieces


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Whatever Rick, I really don't care. BTW Kris and I are down with colds, she isn't even working. When were you coming over?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

not sure I could wait til you feel better if that works


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats cool.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Kris:

Putting on this get-to-gether is really a nice jesture on your part. I'll be in the U.P. at that time, but Novi is a heck of a long ways. Most people don't realize how big Michigan is.

Wayne: It's a fact. All yoopers eventually return. Marquette is a great town.


----------



## smoke (Feb 16, 2010)

i am interested in this bbq thing-i've been wondering if there were any woodworkers in my area-port huron that is. so please keep me posted.

thanks!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I can handle some spice but not a lot


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cmom, Port Huron ain't that far. LOL I know it's a drive but we'd love to have you make it, I guarantee You'll have a great time, great food and friends you'll make for life. We've tried to have this at Mt. Pleasant, Clare, Muskeegon and we just don,t get any participation. Help us out, come to this one and lets talk about a better place to meet. First we have to talk about it. Mike


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

I would love to join you, but I am not able to go far. due to my disability. Heres wishing all You great folks a Great time!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys and maybe gal. If i don't hear any feedback or ideas about the lumber swap, one of us might be out a nice prize. I'm getting ready to send all of the final info to Martin so that he can post it on the LJ calender and the little things are starting to become important. If I don't hear anything, I'm just going to say….. The wood swap is off or $20min. and $25 max.

Please place this on your watch list and spread the word. I like a cozy gathering as much as the next guy, but I'd really like to see more than a couple of us out there on the 15th.There are enough things in our daily lives that keep us tied up and confused, let's ignore 'em for a day and enjoy what we really love….. The sun, the beach, great food, decent drinks and talking woodworking with folks in our area.

I've posted my direct line to get in touch with me on my home page and I hope that the info that I receive helps us all to have a better get-together.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

The price range you have sounds reasonable to me. Not enough to break the bank and not too small to disappoint. For those that are strapped and are wood hoarders, they can always guestimate what they have that would fit within that price range.

I was thinking about bringing deviled eggs. Does that work for a passing dish?

I will let all the woodworkers I know who live in Michigan about the gathering. Oh wait…you all are all the woodworkers I know in Michigan 

David


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me Kris


----------



## smoke (Feb 16, 2010)

sounds good to me as well. and btw, thanks for putting this thing together!


----------



## chevyll (Jan 25, 2010)

Kristoffer, Iam from west side state this sounds like alot fun I will make sure I request the weekend off @ HD , and have marked it on my calender. Looking forward to being there. Again great idea to host this gathering. Chevyll


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2009)

i hope thjat i have finally found the correct spot to respond? i intend on joining the fun and meeting the mi. jocks. i have wood to participate with! will be looking forward to getting directions, time, etc.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe i missed it , but did u give info on where to get directions etc. ?


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll be sending all of the info (map, time,etc.) to Martin before this Wednesday and I think that he is going to add it to the LumberJocks calender. But, here are the basics…. Saturday, May 15. 3pm in Novi, MI. on Walled Lake.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

send me a pm with the address so I can google it.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in for wood and picnic. Sounds great.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Just remember, we don't eat the wood Mike…


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Food so far:

Mike - Scalloped potatoes and ham

Rustic - Chinese coleslaw

Kristoffer - Special recipe burgers and stuffed jalapenos (don't worry, they're not that hot. Most of the heat gets cooked out of them).

And that's it.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Anybody like deviled eggs? My wife makes a mean batch and I can throw in a pretty decent taco salad.


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

Wish I could make this gathering. I have been told (By the Boss) that I must attend a Wedding that day. Still trying to get out of it…..

For those of you attending, please let me know if you want an veneer this time. If you do, I can probably con Rick (aka Rustic) into bringing over a small box if someone wants some. I might even have a couple of pieces of curly maple to send if there is interest. It is not long, but would look good in a small/medium box or pens.

-Dustin (aka Tearen)


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok Dustin I will do that for ya


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

See…. knew I could get Rick on board!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey,

I know I've "slacked" on getting the info to Martin, but I have been swamped! Dead all winter and the moment you have plans…... The phone is ringing off the hook. I'm tryin', guys. I'll do my best to have it on the calender before Monday.

I tried to post an updated menu that included David's deviled eggs and taco salad but I don't know what I did wrong.

I also tried to ask for a head count. WHO IS PLANNING ON MAKING IT FOR SURE???!

AND…. With the gathering starting at 3pm, would anybody like to come out an hour or two earlier to spend some time in my shop? It's nothing special and I'm still in the process of getting things in order (when is any shop ever in order?). But I figured somebody might want to tinker around or (shameless request for help) see if there is any way that I could improve my layout. Well, the offer is out there…...


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

We could be there earlier. like 1 pm.

Dustin-- that's me old reliable


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't really know how to post a map, but my girlfriend is going to try in the morning. We'll see how far we get.

GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Southeast Michigan Lumberjocks BBQ

I would like to humbly invite all southeast MI. and surrounding area LumberJocks on Saturday, May 15th 2010 to enjoy:

- A pot luck style BBQ.

- A relaxing beach environment to talk about all aspects of woodworking and BSing about the craft and life in general.

- A lumber swap with a twist (lumber to be entered into the contest swap must be in the price range of $20-$25) All of the lumber will be marked with a ticket and we will draw tickets from a hat and leave with the corresponding piece of wood. That piece of wood (and ONLY that piece of wood) will be used to make a completed project which will be entered into the Southeast Michigan LumberJocks BBQ Lumber Swap Contest and the winner will receive a prize (prize is still to be determined). If you think that the lumber that you walk away with would better compliment another project….. Well, I guess you've won a better completed project, that doesn't count towards contest. Projects must be entered by July 2nd. They will be judged and the winner will be chosen by July 15th.

- Feel free to bring a fishing rod for catch and release fun.

Below is a map showing Beachwalk Drive in Novi. You can click on the map to get your directions. When you get to Beachwalk Dr. come in either entrance off of 14 Mile Rd. and follow it around to the South West corner parking area which we'll mark with balloons. From the parking area follow the path to the beach. You can actually see the parking area at the SW corner nearest the path on the map if you zoom in close enough.

-BBQ starts at 3:00. 
-Lumber Swap starts at 4:30

AND…. With the gathering starting at 3pm, would anybody like to come out an hour or two earlier to spend some time in my shop? It's nothing special and I'm still in the process of getting things in order (when is any shop ever in order?). But I figured somebody might want to tinker around or (shameless request for help) see if there is any way that I could improve my layout. Well, the offer is out there……

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=+Beachwalk+Drive,+Novi,+MI&sll=42.523167,-83.471868&sspn=0.007132,0.013626&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Beachwalk+Dr,+Novi,+Oakland,+Michigan+48377&t=h&ll=42.525191,-83.472533&spn=0.005535,0.00912&z=16&iwloc=A&output=embed
View Larger Map


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2009)

kristoffer, i plan on attending, would also like to show up early and make a day of it. p.s. love bs ing especialy if it envolves woodwoorking. looking forward to meeting all. any idea yet how manny will attend? would like to bring a dish but kinda need to know how many. i'm so looking forward to this gathering.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

O.K., it's on the calender. Can we please try to get a head count?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

2


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

This BBQ has been officially added to our LJ Calendar.

Have fun!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds great! Not too far away either.
I am sorry to say that I can't make it.
I am already going to miss turkey hunting that day.

My daughter Graduates that same date at 10am.

Three great things happening at the same time.

Shucks! 
Have a great time.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

My wife and I will make another 2.


----------



## wichle (May 2, 2010)

After 13 minutes. the discussion has begun. It's close to us so at 0210 on the second, we are tentative!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wife and I are there.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2009)

wife and i will make it, can bring baked beans or meatballs, do u have a plug for a crockpot? assume you do but thought i should ask. a freind of mine who is a woodworker and currently in school for furniture design , he may come with us, is this ok?


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

woodtick - of course you friend can join us. Does he have a LJ profile? If he doesn't…. Talk some sense into the guy.

We do have outlets down at the beach. And I have two grills, one gas and a charcoal/smoker.

So far, the head count is at eleven with a couple of maybes:

Rustic +1
jockmike2 +1
woodtick +2
David Craig +1
Kristoffer +1

Maybes:

Smoke
wichle
SteveMI
Russell
chevyll

Who, if anyone wanted to come out early to play in the shop?


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to try for the early shift. Just me though.

Steve.


----------



## wichle (May 2, 2010)

wichle + 1 = Bill & Mary We'll undoubtedly be out to look at your shop.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Important Question to Those Attending the BBQ!!!!

How important is the beach atmosphere? I'm asking because a PM brought something to my attention. My house and shop are not located near the water…... Important facilities are about 1/8 to a 1/4 of a mile walk from the beach. Normally, when I host parties or events, we have a younger crowd and this isn't that big of a deal. Not that it's a big deal to most guys, but with a lot of folks bringing their wives….

Another option is having the BBQ at our house which is about three miles away from the beach. Our house is just as easily accessible, has the necessary facilities *on-site*, is a 1 1/2 to 2 minute drive if traffic is bad (not exaggerating) from my shop, has better parking and would make things easier in general. AND it would be a great way to break in our new patio. We also live across the street from another lake (Wolverine Lake) if anyone was planning on fishing or staying long enough to watch the sunset.

This is not a bait and switch situation. I just didn't think about how important a couple things are when I thought about hosting this get together. Being a younger guy that can just go anywhere, well, I kind of take it for granted. Maybe I'm just reading too far into this and it's more about the gathering than the venue. I dunno.

If you wouldn't mind a change of venue, our address is:
1725 Mc Coy St.
Walled Lake, MI. 48390

Please let me know if this is acceptable A.S.A.P.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally, I am in attendance because of the fellowship and getting to know a few of the LJ's in my state. To me, the beach might be more distraction than enhancement to the event. So I would be in for the home location. Not that I don't enjoy the thought of the beach and fishing, it just isn't the focal point of this event for me.

David


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Good deal, David. I hope that everybody else (or at least more than half) sees it that way. You can still bring a fishing pole, we have access to the the lake across the street and I've seen nice fish pulled out of there. But, we only have access… No property:-(


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Kristoffer,

How about 1:00 at your shop for those inclined and then move to the other location about 2:30?

Steve.


----------



## smoke (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like i'm in-just me though. wherever is fine for me.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

O.K., guys.

Saturday May 15th 1pm (for the folks that want to stop by the shop) @
1725 Mc Coy St.
Walled Lake, MI. 48390

We'll head back to the house at 2:30 to meet everyone else and start cooking at about 3.

I'll post a final head count and "menu" on the 13th.

If anybody has any questions, feel free to call me at: (248) 613-2894


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2009)

i agree with david, at your house would probably be better, will be there to see shop also.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Potatoes, Potatos, we'll be there. I only fish from a boat.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

we are there where ever is fine


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

luv to have ya


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey thanks for the invite. Mark me down as a "maybe". Sounds like a lot of fun, but we'll have to see how I feel about doing 4+ hours in the car that day.

If I do show up, I'll be toting a bucket of snap-pea pasta salad.


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I just found this posting. That weekend is my first full weekend show of the year. I'll be in Rochester Hills and it doesn't close until 6pm. That makes it about 7:30 before I could get there. Being the first full show of the year, my guess is I'll need to get home and work on or fix something I forgot or missed. Anyway, you folks have fun.


----------



## wichle (May 2, 2010)

OK Son's birthday is over, on to the weekend. We'll bring desert. Any idea of how many r coming?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kris, do you need chairs?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Menu change for us We will bring something else let us know what is needed


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

The wedding trip just got axed, and I have approval from the boss to be there on Saturday! So, count me in! I will be happy to bring some pies, or some other sweet treat! Just let me know Kristoffer. I also plan on being there for the shop time at 1:00.

I will also bring that veneer for you Steve. That, and some other goodies for everyone. Now I just need to pull out something nice for the swap… What to bring… What to bring…

See everyone on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

This should be the last post about the BBQ from me.

Saturday May 15th
1725 Mc Coy St.
Walled Lake, MI. 48390

We'll be expecting you around 2:30pm and we'll start grilling at 3pm. If you're late, you better have a note and if you're chewing gum, you better have enough for everyone.

The Lumber Swap will start around 4pm.

For those of you that would like to come out to the shop - 1pm. We'll make the 1 1/2 - 2 minute trek to the shop and head back to the house at 2:30.

If you're a little late, my fiance can direct you to the shop and if you're early for the BBQ, she'll juggle chain saws and rare art to entertain you 'til we get back from the shop.

Head count/menu: 
Will Stokes + 1: Brownies (You're at the top because you're bringing BROWNIES)
Rustic +1 : Pasta Salad
Dustin Ward : Pies
JockMike2 + 1 : Scalloped Potatoes w/ham and chairs
David Craig + 1: Deviled Eggs and maybe Taco Salad
Woodtick + 2 : Baked Beans or Meatballs
Wichle +1 : A desert of some sort
SteveMI :


> ?


?


> Smoke :


?


> ?


Kristoffer + 1 : Burgers and Stuffed Jalapenos
For a Total of *16*
And we still have a couple of maybes. I'm sorry if I left anybody out or forgot to mention your dish. And, of course all other LJs are welcome to join.

I don't know about you guys, but I'm really looking froward to this event. Can't wait to meet you all and enjoy a great time with the "locals"

If anybody has any questions, feel free to call me at: (248) 613-2894

Can't wait to see ya,
Kristoffer


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Kristoffer,

I am going to bring pickles from a fine diner in Toledo called Tony Pachos.

Steve.


----------

